
There Is No Pickup-Truck Emoji, but Lots of Other Transportation Emoji - raleighm
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2018/08/this-is-the-pickup-truck-future-liberals-want-i-guess/569125/?single_page=true
======
bloob_bloob
That's a very odd complaint or a very specific feature request.

